# Emergency in Denver area with orphaned goat babies



## MyKidLuvsGreenEgz (Apr 29, 2013)

I'm not sure where to post this but here goes ...

I have 2 goat babies who are 4 days old. Their mom died unexpected yesterday, so I've been trying to bottle-feed them since. They'll take the dropper (syringe) but not a nipple yet.

My problem: my 16 year old goes into the hospital in about 2 weeks for 2 brain surgeries. He may be in there from 2 weeks to 2 months. I'll be there with him because he'll have some handicaps when he comes out.  My husband can't take off from work much so will be working from home, from the office and from the hospital. If these babies need feeding 4 times a day, it's going to be almost impossible.

Is there anyone in the Denver area who would be willing to take the two babies for a couple months? You can keep the boy but we want the girl back.

Anyone?  I'm sorry but I'm at my wit's end.


----------



## Godsgrl (Apr 29, 2013)

You might want to post in "where am I, where are you section". There is a better chance of people from Denver finding your post. I'm sorry I can't be of more help, but I live in GA. Keeping your son and your family in my prayers.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Apr 29, 2013)

*I'm willing to help but I'm in Cali. *


----------



## SheepGirl (Apr 29, 2013)

You can train them to a bucket so you can still keep them. Google "lambar" and you will see what I'm talking about.


----------



## MyKidLuvsGreenEgz (Apr 29, 2013)

Thank you. Posted on Colorado thread.

Will google Lambar. Thank you all.


----------



## babsbag (Apr 29, 2013)

MyKidLuvsGreenEgz said:
			
		

> Thank you. Posted on Colorado thread.
> 
> Will google Lambar. Thank you all.


Here is a link to directions to make one at home. You can put ice in the bucket and they can snack all day.

http://www.prydelandsranch.com/buildingalambarbucket.htm

I am sorry about your goat and especially your son, I hope it all works out ok.

The babies ought to take to the bottle pretty easily at this age and then when I am ready to move them to the bucket I get the lambar nipple and slip it on the end of the pepsi bottle and feed them like that for a few times then I put the nipple on the bucket. You will have to show them the first few times, but they are quick learners. 

Good luck, there are some awesome people on this forum, I hope you find someone near you to help.


----------

